# SSN help now I've left USA



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi

I moved to California from the UK in the summer with work.

They used a temporary SSN number in order to pay me my salary while my new one came in the post.
However, the job fell through after 6 weeks and I returned to the UK before my new SSN arrived.
Now my work (which I have left) is asking for my SSN.....which I never received having left.
Please can someone tell me how I go about getting it?

I've tried calling the SSN help line but the automotive options are not relevant and the call ends with it saying they are very busy.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Since you're back in the UK, you may want to try contacting the Federal Benefits unit of the US Embassy in London. (They at least have an online form you can use.) Federal Benefits / Social Security | London, UK - Embassy of the United States

They will at least be able to direct you to the office that can help you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks. I will try calling them.
From my experiences so far, I fear they will simply redirect me to call a US based federal centre again (costly).
The red tape is a nightmare 

Has anyone else had similar experience or advice please


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Apply for a replacement Social Security card by post.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher said:


> Apply for a replacement Social Security card by post.


Fine, if you know what your assigned social security number is. But the problem here is that the OP never received the actual number after it was applied for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Darlofatboy said:


> Thanks. I will try calling them.
> From my experiences so far, I fear they will simply redirect me to call a US based federal centre again (costly).
> The red tape is a nightmare
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experience or advice please


I wouldn't necessarily call them. As I understand things, the US Embassy has a bizarre phone system where you'll be charged quite a bit by the minute while they refer you to another office or back to the US.

Try the online contact form first. If you don't hear back in a couple of days, then attempt to reach them by phone. But if you're just going to get referred, might as well do it free of cost!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

@bbcwatcher 

That is only relevant to US citizens.
We have no proof of being non-immigrant aliens other than our original visa.
We are in the UK and don't even know if we can use a UK address to have the SSN sent NOR do we know if they are posted internationally.


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

@Bev I did originally email the US based service but their response was totally irrelevant to our situation. They simply discussed getting benefits and was what looked like a generic automated email advising us to call.

Going around in circles


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, use the email form on the Embassy site. They actually do have an office in the London Embassy to handle US Social Security matters for folks livings overseas. Send an E-mail | London, UK - Embassy of the United States

They actually require a UK address in order to help you. Also, I've generally found that the overseas staff in the embassies and consulates are LOTS more helpful than the folks back in the Old Country. They are at least aware of the issues of being NOT in the US when trying to pursue this stuff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, and no. No, you do not need to be a U.S. citizen, and that's obvious if you just look at the form. If you don't know your SSN, no problem, skip question 2 but make sure to answer "Yes" to the question that you were previously issued a SSN (assuming you know that for a fact).

The form asks for your mailing address, and in that block it asks for your "foreign country" (if you have one, which you do).


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

My understanding is that the SSA does not issue temporary SSNs. The phrase is used by employers who need a dummy number just to make the payroll system recognise an employee, usually in anticipation of being issued a proper number.

If this is the case, contacting SSA will not be useful, and will start a wild-goose chase.


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Bellthorpe said:


> My understanding is that the SSA does not issue temporary SSNs. The phrase is used by employers who need a dummy number just to make the payroll system recognise an employee, usually in anticipation of being issued a proper number.
> 
> If this is the case, contacting SSA will not be useful, and will start a wild-goose chase.


EXACTLY

I had a temporary one and now the company is asking for my official permanent one which I never received before I left. It is a mess - but the company put me in this position.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Darlofatboy said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> I had a temporary one and now the company is asking for my official permanent one which I never received before I left. It is a mess - but the company put me in this position.


What visa did you move with? 

Since the was temporary anyway and only lasted 6 weeks, I'm wondering why the company needs your 'proper' SSN anyway.


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Crawford said:


> What visa did you move with?
> 
> Since the was temporary anyway and only lasted 6 weeks, I'm wondering why the company needs your 'proper' SSN anyway.


L1 blanket

We went through the process of applying for SSN and we're waiting for it to arrive.
Worked a few weeks prior to going over and 5 weeks while there before we (long story) had to return to uk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Crawford said:


> What visa did you move with?
> 
> Since the was temporary anyway and only lasted 6 weeks, I'm wondering why the company needs your 'proper' SSN anyway.


Simple answer: to cover their, um, "butts." They really aren't supposed to use "temporary" SSNs like that, but now that it's January, they have to prepare W-2s or 1099s for their "employees" or "vendors" in order to properly report withholdings and whatnot to the Feds. Frankly, it's the employer's butt on the line here - if they don't have a "real" SSN they're going to have to explain their practices, which aren't exactly "by the book."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Moved on an *L1 blanket,* job fell through after 6 weeks, "worked a few weeks prior to going over and 5 weeks in the US before returning to the UK".

The fact that no SSN has arrived - and the OP apparently returned to UK last summer - shows a definite "dodgy" set up.

If I was the OP I'd leave well alone and hope that this adventure does not adversely affect any further job offers to the US.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Now that the complete story appears to be clear, this is what I would say to the company:

"I do not have a SSN".


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bellthorpe said:


> "I do not have a SSN".


That's not a truthful statement, or at least it probably is not. This is a truthful statement:

"I do not know my SSN."

Folks, I provided the correct answer here upthread. There's a form to request a replacement Social Security card, and that's the answer if the original card was lost in the mail/never received. (For present/future reference: file a U.S. Postal Service change of address notice to minimize the chance of losing mail as soon as you can, preferably before you move. Some employers will let you forward mail to their U.S. branch office address -- that's quite common.) Yes, the form is operable by non-citizens (even those who no longer have work permission in the United States). Yes, it's operable even if you don't know your own SSN. Yes, it can be mailed to the Federal Benefits Section of the U.S. Embassy in the United Kingdom and handled from there. Yes, the SSA knows how to mail correspondence (including a replacement Social Security number card) to a U.K. mailing address.

Grab the form, fill it out, provide the requested identification documentation it needs, and otherwise follow its instructions. If the employer is restless, send a copy of the form to the employer along with proof of posting and proof of delivery at the FBU.

If the FBU kicks the form back for some odd reason, then send it directly to the SSA in Baltimore.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One small caveat - if the SS number and card was indeed sent out (and not in any way short circuited by the departure of the OP from the US), there is a chance that it was "refused" at the OPs old address (i.e. because the OP was no longer living there). In that case it may well have been returned to the SS offices and been voided. So it is indeed possible that the OP does not have a SSN at this time. There are some documents that cannot be forwarded, and I would think that a SS card is one of those.

I still think it's best to inquire at the Federal Benefits office in the London Embassy and see what they can tell you - or find out for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, but an application for a replacement card would quickly identify that potential problem, too.


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Just a quick update, we are waiting a response from the US embassy and intend to call this week.

Yes not an ideal situation and understand the company is the one whose ass my be on the line, but we do want to close this whole episode off and avoid getting charged any tax or charges and indeed be able to go back to the US on holiday (we don't want to be stopped at the airport if we owe money)

So we want to speak to someone before we start sending our passports off to America and risk not seeing them again


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

So the embassy have directed us to point 5 on here

Social Security Numbers | London, UK - Embassy of the United States

However we have some questions:

1. Will the FOIA send a SSN overseas
2. How do we pay for this if we don't have a US bank account. Will they accept English cheques?

Anyone else done this!


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

A further question if you can help as well pleas.
So in addition to getting the SSN for the old employer, do I need to complete a tax return form that most Americans do? In total I earned around $20k and also had about $20k spent on us for relocation expenses


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> 1. Will the FOIA send a SSN overseas


Apparently, since they indicate this is for someone NOT born in the US or a US citizen.


> 2. How do we pay for this if we don't have a US bank account. Will they accept English cheques?


Ah, this is going to be the trick here. No, they probably won't accept English cheques. Normally, they want a check drawn on a US bank. Not sure if you can get a US money order in the UK. (Nor if they'll take an "International money order.")

As far as whether or not you have to file a tax return, it'll depend to some extent on whether or not they have a US SSN they can report your earnings under. And, given that you're no longer living in the US, it's most likely going to be a NR (non resident form). 

Can anyone else shed a bit of light on this situation?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Apparently, since they indicate this is for someone NOT born in the US or a US citizen.
> 
> Ah, this is going to be the trick here. No, they probably won't accept English cheques. Normally, they want a check drawn on a US bank. Not sure if you can get a US money order in the UK. (Nor if they'll take an "International money order.")
> 
> ...




Thank you Bev

Yeah point 2......I bet they never considered people who are overseas who can't pay with a US bank account.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Darlofatboy said:


> Thank you Bev
> 
> Yeah point 2......I bet they never considered people who are overseas who can't pay with a US bank account.


There is the same problem for those of us US citizens living overseas who wind up owing US taxes. Fine, if you owe a bundle, as ultimately the wire transfer fees are a %age of the amount transfer - but with a minimum charge.

Let's see first if anyone has some recent experience with this issue on the SS side of things.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

They're called "foreign demand drafts" (or "international drafts"), typically -- and yes, many U.K. banks can issue them. Barclays U.K., to pick an example, certainly can.

In this case, the non-U.K. bank has a U.S. correspondent/partner bank and is able to issue paper checks in U.S. dollars as if the U.S. bank issued them, complete with ACH routing number, etc. This service has been widely available for several decades and is still available. For example, Barclays might have an agreement (and a clearing account) with Citibank U.S. and can issue a U.S. dollar check just as if Citibank U.S. issued it. Since it's a U.S. bank check it should be accepted without question and instantly creditable for payment, unlike a personal check.


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi again

An update. We have not received our SSN and it has been over 6 weeks since we sent our form.
We are progressing with our tax form regardless and using the SSN that we have been given on the W2 form from the employer.

Now we know we have to complete either the 1040NR or the 1040NR-EZ form.
The EZ form appears to be a simplified version. Ŵe are only filing wages received.

However, as we came over on L1 and L2 visas, do we claim my wife as a dependent and include her in the tax form. She didn't get a SSN or anything like that so didn't work or receive any form of money. Will we be ok just filing based on myself and wages received?

Also, can you file the form online or is it postal only? Online would be most ideal as we don't risk it getting lost


----------



## Darlofatboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Also when completing the tax form, does anyone know if I include Medicare and social security tax when it asks for itemised deductions. The instructions only says State and Local taxes but not sure if Medicare and social security are classed as these


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Darlofatboy said:


> Also when completing the tax form, does anyone know if I include Medicare and social security tax when it asks for itemised deductions. The instructions only says State and Local taxes but not sure if Medicare and social security are classed as these


Medicare and social security are never deductible. When they say "state and local" they mean taxes imposed by the state or local divisions beneath the state level. Medicare and social security are most definitely Federal level charges.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kangarooooo (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Darlofatboy,

I'm assuming you have sorted it out already. If you haven't, just directly call the SSA office where you originally applied for your SSN.

You would have been given a receipt number, or more precisely, a case number. You can its status on the website.

If you didn't apply for your SSN while in the US, I'm not sure if you can do it remotely. Even locals need to apply and be interviewed in person. It's usually a quick process, except for the lining up.

Regards,

Ken


----------

